# A rare red american schnauzer



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

As I previously mentioned my fur ball monsters were in desperate need of a short summer groom...... (Matts )
Here's the before for ruby.....


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Here's the during....


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

And here's the after!!!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ralph can't wait for his turn.......


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Here's Ralph mid cut.....


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ralph looks embarrassed 
At least it will be low maintenance on the beach this weekend x


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Wowsers! Those are some drastic makeovers! Ruby must be loving her new found sense of sight  

I'll post some before and after pics of Tilly's groom in a bit. Everyone's loving a haircut this week! X


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

What smart doggies they both are - although the mid-cut photos are a little funny 

Bet they were full of beans afterwards.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ha indeed they are! I hadn't been keeping on top of my grooming.... It was the only way! 
I think I need a monthly groom on them... ££££$$$$$$


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

PoppyLove said:


> What smart doggies they both are - although the mid-cut photos are a little funny
> 
> Bet they were full of beans afterwards.


They were funny with their full heads, feet and tails..... Ruby was like a lion - but I couldn't get her to stay still for a pic.
They had a game of rough and tumble afterwards - and discovered there was no fur to grab!!
Ruby's a bit puzzled by her tail lol x


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Wow! I wouldn't have guessed. I don't know how you keep them so long but beautiful both ways. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Naked poos 
My two had the opposite experience, the lady who usually does them is off ill. I think I scared the replacement so much she decided not to cut them hardly at all... I'll post pics later, prepare to be totally underwhelmed.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Naked poos
> My two had the opposite experience, the lady who usually does them is off ill. I think I scared the replacement so much she decided not to cut them hardly at all... I'll post pics later, prepare to be totally underwhelmed.


Haha! I know exactly what you mean.... That's what I'm usually like - but there were some deep rooted mats!! I need to keep on top of the grooming, it's just that they had grown so fast, my groomer had to cancel the original appt and put us back, and all this rain, sun, hose pipes, ponds etc - I gave up  x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Wow. Love the mid cut of ruby. She looks so different. Hope Ted recognises her!! We love her both ways. She is more willows color now. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Wow. Love the mid cut of ruby. She looks so different. Hope Ted recognises her!! We love her both ways. She is more willows color now.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


Haha I wanted to keep her mid cut!! 
She is soooo much lighter Donna 
More apricot than red - I will love their look more in approx 6 weeks  x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Haha I wanted to keep her mid cut!!
> She is soooo much lighter Donna
> More apricot than red - I will love their look more in approx 6 weeks  x


Willow is getting cut down this week. Her only red left well be her ears. I can't let them go. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Willow is getting cut down this week. Her only red left well be her ears. I can't let them go.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


I feel your pain Donna!! X 
I need to look into dog colouring / dyeing......


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> And here's the after!!!!


Tracey I would go for DNA testing are you sure they gave you the right dog She's adorable but wow she looks so different! Molly went today too here is a pic! Well look on the bright side it will grow back and they both can see now


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Tracey I would go for DNA testing are you sure they gave you the right dog She's adorable but wow she looks so different! Molly went today too here is a pic! Well look on the bright side it will grow back and they both can see now


Yes - they can see clearly now!! And it will grow back.... Eventually.
I've just posted on your thread  x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I told her to cut Molly's body as short as she could without any skin showing so it's very short but she left some length on her head. Ruby's little stubby legs aren't stubby anymore:cry2: Poor little thing!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I know - she no longer resembles an Ewok! X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Wonderful, the whole story and the post look most of all!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Brilliant!! I bet they feel amazing!! 

Oh Tracey.. I laughed at your comments. Does the girl come to your home? Talk about under pressure with shaggy poo mum watching 

Ruby reminded me of Nina after her schnauzer groom...


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> I feel your pain Donna!! X
> I need to look into dog colouring / dyeing......


I love willow no matter what she looks like but I do miss the dark red.  

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ah a little Christmas nina!! Gorgeous!
I was going to photo the pile of fur... It was huge lol!
R&R couldn't work out why they were on the floor ha x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh and Tracey we need a full on face shot of them both please!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I love willow no matter what she looks like but I do miss the dark red.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


Ditto Donna 
Check Ralph's feet and legs out on his mid groom pic x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Ah a little Christmas nina!! Gorgeous!
> I was going to photo the pile of fur... It was huge lol!
> R&R couldn't work out why they were on the floor ha x


Hahaha! This is very funny!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Oh and Tracey we need a full on face shot of them both please!


I've tried Ruth.... Just ended up with blurs.... I think they are just super speedy now they are so svelte!! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She even took their ears right the way down too  super sporty summer poos!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> I've tried Ruth.... Just ended up with blurs.... I think they are just super speedy now they are so svelte!! X


Haha! Yes streamlined! Aerodynamic


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> She even took their ears right the way down too  super sporty summer poos!


She shaved the mats out more like, they had got to the point of no return! 
Still..... They can get as wet & dirty as they like over the next few weeks 
(Whilst they are low maintenance they may as well enjoy the benefits!) x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tracey they will be so much more comfortable! Especially as the weather warms up! 

What does Billy think?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Tracey they will be so much more comfortable! Especially as the weather warms up!
> 
> What does Billy think?


That we've got two dogs that look like new!! 
Fingers crossed with that weather Ruth - we're hitting the beach in north wales on Friday!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ooh lovely! Enjoy the beach 

No sand clogged up in the coat for you!

I'm going short with my two just because I know they are comfy that way! It's not a bad thing!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Ooh lovely! Enjoy the beach
> 
> No sand clogged up in the coat for you!
> 
> I'm going short with my two just because I know they are comfy that way! It's not a bad thing!


I know - they can get as wet & sandy as they like!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

They look so cute and perfect for a holiday on the beach, they will dry so quickly and be so much easier to keep clean. Mind you it is quite drastic and with my grooming phobia! having taken so long to get the courage to take Savannah, I am now in a cold sweat about tomorrow!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

arlo said:


> They look so cute and perfect for a holiday on the beach, they will dry so quickly and be so much easier to keep clean. Mind you it is quite drastic and with my grooming phobia! having taken so long to get the courage to take Savannah, I am now in a cold sweat about tomorrow!


Savannah will be fine(& you!) , as long as she isn't matted and you've been doing your brushing! 
My two were drastic cuts- but it grows again!  x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Yowzer!!! Look at Ruby's peachy undercoat, who knew??? And Ralphy's little silver feet!! How bizarre. But both scrummy! Poppy's been done this week too - must be peak poo grooming season


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ruby is "50 shades" lighter!! 
Ralph has always had little "grey" feet - you just can't usually see him under all his fur!
He is definitely 2 tone


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

OH Tracey!!!!! 

I'm thoroughly ashamed to say this would have been me.....:cry2::cry2::cry2::cry2::cry2:

Good on you for being so upbeat about it...it's only a haircut after all !!! 

It'll be back by Christmas 

xxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Christmas??????......
I can't wait that Long.... Although I am looking forward to some sandy wet beach walks this weekend that will result in zero grooming afterwards! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tracey.. I wouldn't be stressed waiting! They are grand. It's just hair.. It grows back. They look great and are so comfortable!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Your right Ruth, I will enjoy letting them get very wet, dirty and sandy at this stage, as I'm sure they will. I do a detour on my usual walk to make sure they stay out of the stinky pond!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tracey you could always get them hair extensions


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Tracey you could always get them hair extensions


You should of seen the piles of hair that came off them.... It was funny to watch them sniff it - they couldn't work out why they were on the floor.
I should of put it in one big pile and pictured them next to it!


----------

